# Florida Alligator Lottery Opens



## fool4fish1226

Florida Alligator Lottery Opens on May 6th wish me luck :beer:


----------



## sunshine

shhhhhhh lol


----------



## Johnny

LOL couple of years ago I ran an ad on C/L for my 12ga bangstick on a 6' pole.
These two young guys that have never been in a boat before won
a tag and they were buying every thing they can find to catch a 
gator with !!! I never did find out how the bang stick worked for them.
They were going out in a friends boat - the most dangerous concoction
there is - - - a bunch of greenhorns in a boat at night with things that go BANG !!
oh, and will bite your arm off at the shoulder too.



GOOD LUCK !!!


----------



## Jim

Sign me up!


----------



## fool4fish1226

Here is a link to our 2014 season

https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=35602


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

How about a trade....luck for some alligator nuggets?


----------



## Jim

I want some alligator nuggets! Yummy! :LOL2:


----------



## fool4fish1226

RiverBottomOutdoors said:


> How about a trade....luck for some alligator nuggets?



Trade for a noodling trip :beer: :LOL2:


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

fool4fish1226 said:


> RiverBottomOutdoors said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about a trade....luck for some alligator nuggets?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trade for a noodling trip :beer: :LOL2:
Click to expand...



Done.


----------



## fl.graderman

How about noodling for alligators! Now that's a reality show I'd watch...

Sorry guys...couldn't resist...[emoji41] [emoji246] 
2015 Tracker Grizzly 1448 MVX 
1996 Evinrude 25hp 3 cylinder looper


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

fl.graderman said:


> How about noodling for alligators! Now that's a reality show I'd watch...
> 
> Sorry guys...couldn't resist...[emoji41] [emoji246]
> 2015 Tracker Grizzly 1448 MVX
> 1996 Evinrude 25hp 3 cylinder looper




We could try it....once. :beer:


----------



## sunshine

I put my hands on one that had been shot, but the bullet had bounced off his noggin and knocked him out. We were running hog dogs and he popped up in a flag pond and headed for one of the dogs, buddy shot him with a .44 mag rifle. He came back to life as soon as I got my hands around his neck, about 5-6'. Was too late to let go so I hoisted him as high up out of the water as I could and drug him to the bank.

I'm glad I was drunk as I was or else I might've made a mess of my shorts and screamed like a girl.


----------



## Captain Ahab

So how big is the allygator you win in the lottery? :mrgreen:


----------



## Captain Ahab

Jim said:


> I want some alligator nuggets! Yummy! :LOL2:





Thinking with the stomach [-X


----------



## Jim

Captain Ahab said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want some alligator nuggets! Yummy! :LOL2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking with the stomach [-X
Click to expand...


always! :lol:


----------



## Johnny

4-Fish - - - - count all your fingers and toes when you are done.

https://www.clickorlando.com/news/man-taken-to-ormc-after-being-bit-by-gator-he-thought-was-dead





.


----------



## fool4fish1226

Johnny said:


> 4-Fish - - - - count all your fingers and toes when you are done.
> 
> https://www.clickorlando.com/news/man-taken-to-ormc-after-being-bit-by-gator-he-thought-was-dead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Yep it happens every year when people think the gator/s are dead


----------



## fool4fish1226

Well once again I did not get my own tags - however my group got a total of 10 and they are all for the same area which makes things allot nicer. Heck - even my wife got tags - it will be her first time out \/ \/ \/ 

Gator season starts August 19th - here gator gator gator :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Jim

Looking forward to some nuggets!


----------



## riverrat717

Any word on the Nile crocs down there?? Did they get them all?


----------



## Johnny

be sure you stay *IN* the boat !!!
a really bad story is developing this evening in Central Florida.

https://www.clickorlando.com/news/body-gator-found-in-polk-county-lake

Or - you could just hang out at intersections near the crosswalks with a rope
and when the gator gets the "walk" light, nab him in mid stride.
LOL as also seen on that same link.

https://www.clickorlando.com/news/an-alligator-halts-traffic-in-palm-coast



I swear folks, we don't make this stuff up !!



.


----------



## lovedr79

not sure what i would do if i saw the alligator with a body in its mouth. the crosswalk story is kinda funny. i wasnt fortunate enough to see any gators when i was in Orlando over easter weekend.


----------

